# ABS and ASR light on, check what I found



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

vag-com said right front wheel speed sensor failure, so I yanked the wheel and found this.
















doesn anybody know the part # and if this is difficult to replace for the ABS wheels speed sensor wire?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on, check what I found (TurboZen)*

I'm just guessing, but there ought to be wiring repair kits for that. I'd just call your local VW dealer and ask to speak with the parts department. They should be able to help.
If its like the other VW wiring repair kits, you'll either have to run new wires to the ABS controller, or splice the existing wires ahead of the worn-out section, solder, and wrap with heat-shrink tubing. If you run new wires, you'll need a tool to remove the pins from the wiring harness that plugs into the ABS controller.


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: ABS and ASR light on, check what I found (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_I'm just guessing, but there ought to be wiring repair kits for that. I'd just call your local VW dealer and ask to speak with the parts department. They should be able to help.
If its like the other VW wiring repair kits, you'll either have to run new wires to the ABS controller, or splice the existing wires ahead of the worn-out section, solder, and wrap with heat-shrink tubing. If you run new wires, you'll need a tool to remove the pins from the wiring harness that plugs into the ABS controller.

I'd rather fix it proper to the abs controller but that will probably be a pain. thanks for the help man


----------

